# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  AMI BIOS Pegatron IPP7A-CP

## Selivanov

Купил с рук неттоп фирмы 3Q. Для начала "порадовало", что hdd стоявший в нем оказался трупом. Но ладно, купил новый, теперь другая проблема, хочу поставить windows 7 (корпоративку) но мамка тупо не определяется программами, разобрал девайс, прочел надпись Pegatron IPP7A-CP. Вот теперь мне нужна прошивка, которую вообще нигде накопать не могу под это "добро".
Знатоки помогите! Начинаю уже биться в истерике :)
Slik 2.0 :(

----------

